

FUTURE GENERATIONS:What We're All About - fazil
http://www.eugenics.net/papers/mission.html#

======
mosheg
They are misleading by showing only part of the truth.

Yes, IQ contributes to the successful civilization, but it is not the only
factor.

There's also good heart, self-discipline, empathy, sympathy, and lots more
that high IQ will not guarantee and is essential for happy civilization.

People with high IQ very well might be ignorant, self-focused, narcissistic,
etc., and people with lesser IQ will be more good hearted, compationed,
altruistic, and this might contribute more to civilization than high IQ.

------
rw
It's important to know that people think these things.

It's also important to know just how fucking wrong they are.

------
meredydd
Looking at the user, I think it's fair to say that this is a (fairly well-
executed) troll. One post since registration, and all you'd need is two sock-
puppets in rapid succession to push it onto the front page.

I have to say, I've been wondering why this hasn't happened sooner. It's
worked for spam, with only a couple of upvotes per article. Why not trolling?

Incidentally - and I want to say this very carefully - I believe it should not
be out of bounds to examine, for example, the influence of genetic heredity as
opposed to environment upon various societal issues. I'm largely discounting
this article as a troll based on wild-eyed paranoid claims and red-baiting,
rather than claiming enough of a knowledge of the subject to rebut every
single one of its claims. (Although if there is, say, an equivalent to
talk.origins on this subject, I'd be interested to see it.)

 _EDIT_ : Okay, make that "paranoid claims, red-baiting and rejecting
'mainstream science' as conspiracy". Yeah, I'd call that a troll.

~~~
radu_floricica
> Incidentally - and I want to say this very carefully - I believe

You'd better be careful, look a happened to Watson. God I hate taboo subjects.

------
radu_floricica
tl; dr <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect>

LE: Ok, read the conclusion. It's more out of fasion then sick. Wonder how it
got on the first page...

------
globalrev
Wow this is pure grossness. Crawl back under your rock nazi.

------
as
The low average DH# of the comments only strengthens the OP's claims of people
being unreasonable about it.

------
almost
All that just to say "I want to forcibly sterilize the retards and the blacks"

This is not the sort of thing we need here, really.

Fazil: I think you should probably fuck off and die if you don't mind.

------
geuis
OK HN, its time to get off the pot and give us(community) the ability to bury
stories. But do it better than digg and put buried stories into a different
category that we can look through.

